# timing help



## 240lover (Dec 3, 2005)

i would like to get some infromation with setting the timing on a ka24e after it has been off set. is there a certain place the valves should sit. i have a chilton repair manual and can follow instructions but my car still will not fire. it has some back fire like a pop now and then but nothing else. can anyone give some advice. thanks


----------

